# Etowah Water Levels and Generation Schedule



## GaDeerSlayer (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Hopefully there is someone on here who can help answer a question for me.  Does anyone know how long it takes for the water levels to rise in the Etowah River
(Euharlee Creek - 411 Area) from the time they start generating?  I know there is a seveal hour delay but need more specifics.  If you have any input, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Gbang (Jun 1, 2011)

The # 706-334-7213 it takes about one maybe two hours for the water to start rising. Three hours it should be wide open. In the Summer the times are around 3:00 til 8:00 or 8:30 somewhere around those times.This is from the ramp off of Euharlee Rd below Ladds farm supply. Hope this helps some


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Jun 1, 2011)

Gbang said:


> The # 706-334-7213 it takes about one maybe two hours for the water to start rising. Three hours it should be wide open. In the Summer the times are around 3:00 til 8:00 or 8:30 somewhere around those times.This is from the ramp off of Euharlee Rd below Ladds farm supply. Hope this helps some



So by 10:00 pm, the water level should be back down to normal?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2011)

GaDeerSlayer said:


> So by 10:00 pm, the water level should be back down to normal?  Thanks in advance!


Keep in mind, this is at the ramp that is 1 mile down Euharlee road.  411 is a good ways further down the river.  

Also, last year, I clocked the time it takes for the water to get to the ramp in Euharlee, and like a fool, never wrote them down.  I remember knowing the time last year, as I boated around it a few times a week, but as I didn't write it down, forgot it over the winter.  However, I vaguely think that it was a little longer than that.  I'm thinking something along the lines of 2 hours, it starts moving faster, but doesn't really develop a noticeable rise until 3 1/2 hours, but I could be wrong.


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Jun 1, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> Keep in mind, this is at the ramp that is 1 mile down Euharlee road.  411 is a good ways further down the river.
> 
> Also, last year, I clocked the time it takes for the water to get to the ramp in Euharlee, and like a fool, never wrote them down.  I remember knowing the time last year, as I boated around it a few times a week, but as I didn't write it down, forgot it over the winter.  However, I vaguely think that it was a little longer than that.  I'm thinking something along the lines of 2 hours, it starts moving faster, but doesn't really develop a noticeable rise until 3 1/2 hours, but I could be wrong.



Thanks for the input.  That sounds about right to me.  I need to just get out one day and clock it like you did.  Probably the only true way to find out.


----------



## BuckheadBuilder (Jun 1, 2011)

If I recall it is about a 9 mile float from Euharlee down to 20/411.
Last summer most of their weekday release times were after lunchtime so that gave you plenty of time to get down the river ahead of the water rising if you put in the morning time. You can also go online and check the river flow gauges to see the water levels to get an idea of how much the river rises normally during releases. If I recall I think the Etowah can rise up 4 feet or there about at times.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 2, 2011)

It takes the water (on average) around 5 - 6 hours to get around JoJos. 7 - 8 Hardin Bridge. Hope it helps.


----------

